# Malts I'm Producing



## Not For Horses

This is a bit of a list of the stuff I've been working on.
I know people want pics and stuff but I'll get to that. Promise!


[SIZE=10.5pt]Grain Description Colour[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Wheat Malt Malted Tasmanian Wheat 2L [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Pale Ale Malted Tasmanian Barley 4L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]CrackerJack Biscuit Malt 10L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Mission Brown The new Brown in town 65L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Crystal25 What it says on the tin 25L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Crystal60 Copy that 60L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Crystal80 Are we still doing this? 80L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Milk Chocolate Smooth. Roasty. Delicious 300L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Dark Chocolate We’re talking 80% cocoa 400L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Ace of Spades Black Malt 550L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Red Bellied Black Light Roasted Barley 350L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Ace of Clubs Dark Roasted Barley 550L[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Wheat grits Needs cereal mash 1L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Barley grits 1L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Maize grits 1L[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Coming soon (kinda)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]LSD Acidulated malt 2L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Wie Münich Munich I 10L [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Wie Münich 2 – This time it’s personal. Munich II 15L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Catcher in the Rye Malted Rye 4L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Wild Oats XI Malted Oats 4L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Smoke Trails Smoked Malted Barley 4L[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Short Black Medium Roasted malt 150L[/SIZE]


----------



## treefiddy

Not For Horses said:


> Coming soon (kinda)
> 
> LSD


Looking forward to it

Are the malts something we can purchase?


----------



## Not For Horses

Definitely working towards making them available to the homebrew market.
Only problem for me at the moment is producing large quantities of base malts. But I'm working on that too.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer

Wow, that is awesome.

I would love to see some pictures of your setup sometime.


----------



## manticle

Do you currently ship spec malt interstate? Would be interested in checking a few out.


----------



## mash head

Sounds awesome. Its something I have thought about as a barley grower, but where I am all sales would have postage and by the time you sell a few kgs and add postage I figured it wouldn't be worth it.
How are you doing this? Floor malting? Or more sophisticated? How are you Kilning?
Are you involved with the distilling industry down there? I know the brother of Larks distillery who said they are planning a paddock to bottle set up which involves malting their own grain.
I love it more info please.


----------



## Spiesy

love the grain names!


----------



## Not For Horses

Setup at present is actually pretty simple because I've only been doing them for myself and a few others.
Steep tank, malting tank, floor dried and oven kilned. Like I said, pretty simple.
Funny you should mention distilleries mash head, whiskey is the main reason I started malting but I got sidetracked by beer.

MMMM tasty tasty beer.......................


But I digress.
I've been getting the processes, temperature profiles etc sorted so I can then upscale and produce larger amounts.

I'd be more than happy to post interstate if you're interested. Let me know what you want and I'll get it done.


----------



## manticle

I'd be interested in trying your biscuit, all crystals and all chocolates.

I'd order a kg of each, posted to Vic. PM details or include here.

Cheers


----------



## slcmorro

I'd be interested in sampling some wares for an exchange of coin


----------



## Not For Horses

Just out of interest, how much do most people pay for spec malts?
I haven't actually sold any malt for real money as yet. It's always been in exchange for beer!
MMMM beer.......

I was thinking $5/kg on most small orders purely based on grain and grape ish prices.
That's not too steep is it??


----------



## JaseH

I'm always up for trying locally produced stuff - I'll keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Be interested to know how you kiln it....what do you use and how


----------



## Not For Horses

Right now I'm kilning in a fan forced oven that I vent to a set opening size and monitor the temperature independently.
I'm currently building a new much bigger dedicated kiln but I'm kinda limited by time and space. Just like Einstein.
Also looking into buying/building a large drum roaster.


----------



## Airgead

$5/kg for specialty malts is pretty good. Particularly hand crafted stuff where you can talk to the maltster...

Colour me interested.


----------



## NewtownClown

$5/Kg for spec malts is reasonable...


----------



## Mardoo

I'm in. I'll buy to try. Nice to see someone in Oz shooting for handmade commercial malts. I've seen a couple do it but the time is nigh that someone like yourself could get it right and kick into high gear. Hope it all goes well. Love to try your product. 

And yes, $5 kilo is reasonable for specialty malts.


----------



## Not For Horses

Wow I didn't realise there would be so much interest in this.
I'm gonna busy in the coming weeks!
I should also mention that I have a grain mill so they'd be available whole or milled.


----------



## manticle

Price is fine. Are you interested in constructive reviews? Either PM or public?


----------



## Not For Horses

Yeah definitely give feedback. Public is good cause everyone knows what's going on. pm might be better for orders cause I can more easily keep track of them.


----------



## manticle

Cool. I'll pm when I get paid next week and offer feedback/comparison on both raw grain and perceived brewing results using tried and true recipes that use same specs, different brands.

For me it will be simpsons crystal and choc and dingemans biscuit as reference points.


----------



## syl

I am all for ordering some when we get the hop order through, full feedback of course. 

Also, if I move to tassie I expect you folk to become my brewclub mates. Even if it is Hobart!


----------



## manticle

Just a heads up - you will probably need to get approval as a retailer on this site. I believe it's very easy to do but i'm not sure of the process. PM an active mod or admin and they should set you right.

AndrewQLD or Bradsbrew would be my first port of call.


----------



## Not For Horses

Yeah ok. Cheers for that. Bradsbrew actually already messaged me with an order!


----------



## spog

i may have to try some of this new malted grain,the comparisons would be interesting.
and coming from tassie,got to get back there some day soon,love that place.all the best with your venture. ...cheers...spog....


----------



## mash head

$5 per kg is ok and then you are prepared to pay postage on top?? **** me I should have done a fesabillity study years ago.
While I am on an Island and get screwed for freight do you know what the average price I have received for malt spec barley from the buyers in the past is?? Well of course you wouldn't but if I had cleared $200 per ton over the few years I did grow it I would be happy. 20 cents per kg. 
Good luck to you horse man, one day I wish to malt some of my own grain but havnt grown any for the last couple of years as it hasn't been profitable, sheep still taste good though.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Econwatson

Hey mate. I live on a farm and have hundreds of tonnes of barley knocking around. I'd love to see your setup so I can copy it! haha!


----------



## Pickaxe

Good luck with the enterprise mate. Look forward to hearing more. Could turn into something bigger than you imagined.


----------



## manticle

mash head said:


> $5 per kg is ok and then you are prepared to pay postage on top??



It is when you're ordering <5 kg to try something new.


----------



## Lecterfan

^Yep, I'm in for this.


----------



## mash head

I think your biggest problem (provided your quality is there) will be the postage costs, interstate postage is the killer and really why I never went further with the idea.


----------



## Not For Horses

I feel I may have underestimated the amount of interest that talk of malting would generate!
I'm really excited about the prospect of kicking this into a higher gear but I need to make sure that I can achieve the consistency of quality that will be expected by you guys. This will take time.
I look forward to working with everyone to create new and interesting products.


----------



## dago001

The tassie brewers are pretty happy about this enterprise. Its one time when we wont be screwed by postage. You mainland brewers who are close to brew shops dont know how lucky you are. I will certainly be ordering some grain to try
Cheers
LB


----------



## mmmyummybeer

Looks like you will need to be up scaling more than you thought. Like Lagerbomb said us mainland brewers don't know how lucky we are so I think it is absolutely awesome that you are starting up in an area that so desperately needs it. You wiill not only be a welcome addition to current Tassie brewers but will also be greatly boasting Tassie's home brewing scene. Great also to see our Victorian expertise (ie Manticle etc.) committing themselves to some series quality testing and you will be getting some good honest feedback to support your new business. Anyway probable waffled enough. I really hope your new venture goes well and wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## manticle

Any Melbourne blokes want to combine postage? Pick up from fairfield or a Melbourne Brewers meeting.


----------



## Mardoo

manticle said:


> Any Melbourne blokes want to combine postage? Pick up from fairfield or a Melbourne Brewers meeting.


I will. How many kilos are left in the parcel?


----------



## manticle

I guess we make the parcel as big as it needs to be (within reason)? I'm looking at 1 kg of biscuit, 1 of each crystal (3 types) and 1 of each choc (2 types) so six kg all up so far.


----------



## Mardoo

I'll take a look when I get home and PM you.


----------



## micblair

Do you have any interest in generating any of the following bits of data for brewers? 

Moisture
Friability
wort colour
pH
Kolbach
Diastatic power

Obviously some of these are easier to measure than others, but if you're serious in showing you're good at turning green barley into malt which gives good extract in 60 minutes, then releasing your malt against a specification would allow you to charge $5/kg easily.


----------



## JaseH

manticle said:


> Any Melbourne blokes want to combine postage? Pick up from fairfield or a Melbourne Brewers meeting.


I'll be in that, 1kg of each. Don't get up your way often but I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## manticle

I also work in the city and occasionally North melbourne if that helps.

PM me your exact order and I'll pass it on to Not for horses.

Might cap at 20 kg.


----------



## treefiddy

micblair said:


> Do you have any interest in generating any of the following bits of data for brewers?
> 
> Moisture
> Friability
> wort colour
> pH
> Kolbach
> Diastatic power
> 
> Obviously some of these are easier to measure than others, but if you're serious in showing you're good at turning green barley into malt which gives good extract in 60 minutes, then releasing your malt against a specification would allow you to charge $5/kg easily.


I don't see why a homebrewer _needs_ that information. It doesn't look like he's having much trouble selling at that price anyway.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

treefiddy said:


> I don't see why a homebrewer _needs_ that information. It doesn't look like he's having much trouble selling at that price anyway.


I agree.


----------



## technobabble66

Hey Mants

I'd be in for a quantity (kg each?) of biscuit, med crystal (1's prob enuff), pale choc & Munich 1 (if it available).

Any space left in the order?

I'd point out i'm newish, so if the idea is to garner constructive feedback i'd admit i'm inexperienced with grains, so my comparisons will be minimal. I'm more just keen to try it out & support a new guy on the block


----------



## manticle

PM me your exact order. I reckon that will do us.


----------



## technobabble66

Done
I think ... - is Munich1 available?


----------



## Mardoo

Boy, last night went very far sideways. Took me three hours to get home from work, and only one beer involved. Looks like I've missed out on this one, but I'll organise another Melbs bulk ship soon.


----------



## Not For Horses

No you haven't missed out. Ill look into a better shipping method for a larger quantity. The bass strait may be shallow but my god will they screw you in the wallet when you try to float something across it. It may take me a bit longer too but I've got a bit more free time in the next couple of weeks so shouldn't be a problem.
Munich (and a few others at the bottom of the list) is still a work in progress at the moment though.


----------



## punkin

Auspost Prepaid satchels area good fixed price option to anywhere in Australia. 5gk regular satchel is currently $17, not sure you'd fit a full 5kg of grain in, but you'd definately fit 4kg in i reckon.


----------



## manticle

Mardoo said:


> Boy, last night went very far sideways. Took me three hours to get home from work, and only one beer involved. Looks like I've missed out on this one, but I'll organise another Melbs bulk ship soon.



No I was still going to include yours then that would suffice. PM me what you're after and I'll total it all up and forward to Not for horses. We all seem to be after similar malts so if there's not quite enough we can just split.


----------



## OzPaleAle

Hey Not for Horses, we use these guys for courier service at work, not to bad for Hobart to Melbs for freight. Price seems to jump up a fair bit from Launceston to Melbs though.
Only ~$20 Hobart to Melbs for what size I guestimated a 25kg sack to be.

They are a Hunter Express company

http://www.e-go.com.au/home.do


----------



## micblair

treefiddy said:


> I don't see why a homebrewer _needs_ that information. It doesn't look like he's having much trouble selling at that price anyway.


I'm sure you could sell hops without any knowledge of total oil or alpha/beta acid content right? But given the choice of knowing vs. not knowing, I know which one I would take any day of the week. Anyway, if your serious about making the best possible beer at _home_, I'm sure you will take some free advice.

Moisture content : if I'm paying for malt, I want to know how much of that malt I can turn into extract. If a malts water content is 20%, then I'm buying 200g of water p/kilo of malt. Something to think about right? The rest you and ducatiboy can work out for yourself. This is an excellent place to start:

Malt specifications & brewing performance - The Institute of Brewing ...


----------



## Yob

anything further to this as yet?


----------



## Not For Horses

Yob said:


> anything further to this as yet?


Are you referring to manticle's order? Had a thermometer issue and had to redo a whole bunch of crystal :s. Should be posted this week though. On a side note, I just did a colour test on a sample of the milk choc and my wife comes in and says 'oh are making coffee?'. I'm amazed at how similar the colour and taste are. So I made myself a cuppa and it was delicious!


----------



## OzPaleAle

Not For Horses said:


> Are you referring to manticle's order? Had a thermometer issue and had to redo a whole bunch of crystal :s. Should be posted this week though. On a side note, I just did a colour test on a sample of the milk choc and my wife comes in and says 'oh are making coffee?'. I'm amazed at how similar the colour and taste are. So I made myself a cuppa and it was delicious!


I guess thats what good old Milo essentially is, malt extract drink. I bet it was delicious.
I reduced some wort(Pre Boil) from a pale ale with some balsamic vinegar and ended up with a tasty malty balsamic reduction as a dressing.


----------



## technobabble66

Did the Munich happen in time?


----------



## Not For Horses

No Munich yet. Munich requires another process that I'm not able to do right now. When I get my temp controller in order I'll be able to do munich, melanoidin and acid malt properly.


----------



## Mardoo

Not For Horses said:


> No Munich yet. Munich requires another process that I'm not able to do right now. When I get my temp controller in order I'll be able to do munich, melanoidin and acid malt properly.


Lookin' forward to my current lot via Manticle and to checking out your melanoidin in the future!


----------



## technobabble66

Mardoo said:


> Lookin' forward to my current lot via Manticle and to checking out your melanoidin in the future!


Exactly my thoughts! (plus the Munich, of course)


----------



## technobabble66

Picked this up Tues night from Mants.
All smells great, esp the Biscuit - v biscuity!!

Hopefully get to try it all in recipes over the next 4 weeks, & report back.

Big thanks to Manticle for organising, & Not For Horses for actually making real, aussie malts!


----------



## Not For Horses

Awesome glad it all made it safely.
I love the biscuit too. I may be biased though.
Brewtas told me that the biscuit reminded him of being a kid again and eating Sayos.


----------



## DJR

Smoke malt would be good, peated would be nice for a laugh as well ( I know Lark gets a fair amount of peat from a couple of bogs down there? ). Good to see some local spec malt options


----------



## punkin

There is a market for highly peated malt in Australia for the hobby steam collectors


----------



## jlm

There is a brewery down here that does a once a year beer that gets around 200kgs of plain old JW pale peat smoked by the good people at Lark. It takes 2 days and there is obviously a cost........But...........


----------



## Not For Horses

One of my clients in my real job has a peat bog. I'm trying to get a hold of some to do some smoking. Otherwise I was thinking Blackwood or pepperberry if I can get enough of it.


----------



## itmechanic

Bairds do a heavy peated malt which is readily available in Australia fairly cheaply.


----------



## technobabble66

Hey NFH,

Just letting you (& this thread) know of a comment i posted in another thread (it seemed neater to followup with a post here also):

"NFH, I used some of your crystal in the last batch (carbing in bottles as I write) & biscuit in the current batch in the FV. The biscuit smelt (& tasted) amazing as it got crushed. The boiling wort was particularly yummy- so your biscuit was very promising. Similarly with the crystal previously, though it was harder to discern in the high-Munich wort I'd made. Taste tests in a few weeks!"

I'm not sure if the recipes i've used the 2 specs in are going to be the best way to test/highlight those grains, but i'm certainly keen to taste them & give you some feedback.
Otherwise, i'm guessing Manticle et al may be a better judge of the grains, given their experience & repertoire of recipes to test with.


----------



## manticle

Be brewing with mine soon. Just got to get myself some more base.


----------



## technobabble66

Be brewing with mine soon. Just got to get myself some more base.


Sounds like you need a BULK BUY !
(You know there's a Dec melb BB on now, yeah?)


----------



## manticle

Yeah.


----------



## Foxy74

How is the malting going NFH? Is there an update on this?


----------



## Not For Horses

Well actually there are a few things happening soon which are fairly exciting for us.
I don't want to give too much away just yet but things are going to be looking much bigger very soon...


----------



## Mardoo

Let's speculate...oh wait, that was the Josie Bones thread.


----------



## Not For Horses

Coming soon...


----------



## lukiferj

Looks good man. Will be keen to try some spec malts


----------



## manticle

Sorry I haven't offered my promised review. Only done two brews in that entire time and none were the intended mild.

Hoping labour day (10th down here) will feature a back to back batch which should be kegged a week or so later.
Also Frothie - if you're still about I have yours safe. I remember something about a post office but all my time got stolen. Still want me to head down that road or are you able to pick up?


----------



## dago001

Really looking forward to this. Hopefully its going to be base malt as well as spec malt. It may negate the need for me to have so much base malt stored at home.
Cheers
LB


----------



## manticle

Finally getting around to using these.

Doing a dark mild today and tomorrow. It's a beer I've brewede many times so I know how to expect it to taste and it showcases a number of spec malts, including most of the type I purchased from NFH.

Usual recipe is

3kg Simpsons Maris otter
150g Dingemans aromatic
150g Dingemans biscuit
250g Simpsons heritage crystal 70-80L
100g Simpsons chocolate
30g Simpsons roast barley

18g [email protected] (6.5%aa)
[email protected]

1469.

As heritage is no longer available, I now mix light, medium and dark in equal quantities.

Todays brew will feature NFH malts where applicable, tomorrow will be as usual. In about 2 weeks I should have a couple of kegs to compare.

Tasting the raw malts, my brief assessment is as follows:

Fair bit of stalk in the kilned malts but very crisp.
Roast malts are quite unevenly roasted, especially the milk choc.

Sweet and raisin flavours in the raw crystals.
Crisp biscuit flavour to the biscuit.
Quite charred/burnt toast character to the choc malts. Simpsons choc (only one I tasted side by side but I'll fix that tomorrow) is a lot more of a dark/bitter choc/roast coffee kind of flavour.

Mostly promising in the raw material, will see how it all pans out in the fermentation.


----------



## JaseH

manticle said:


> Also Frothie - if you're still about I have yours safe. I remember something about a post office but all my time got stolen. Still want me to head down that road or are you able to pick up?


No worries mate - sounds like we have the same time management people! I'll send you a pm.

Looking forward to hearing the end result of your brew.


----------



## mb-squared

Hey manticle, did you ever post your final review? If so, I missed it. Could you let us know?



manticle said:


> Finally getting around to using these.
> 
> Doing a dark mild today and tomorrow. It's a beer I've brewede many times so I know how to expect it to taste and it showcases a number of spec malts, including most of the type I purchased from NFH.
> 
> Usual recipe is
> 
> 3kg Simpsons Maris otter
> 150g Dingemans aromatic
> 150g Dingemans biscuit
> 250g Simpsons heritage crystal 70-80L
> 100g Simpsons chocolate
> 30g Simpsons roast barley
> 
> 18g [email protected] (6.5%aa)
> [email protected]
> 
> 1469.
> 
> As heritage is no longer available, I now mix light, medium and dark in equal quantities.
> 
> Todays brew will feature NFH malts where applicable, tomorrow will be as usual. In about 2 weeks I should have a couple of kegs to compare.
> 
> Tasting the raw malts, my brief assessment is as follows:
> 
> Fair bit of stalk in the kilned malts but very crisp.
> Roast malts are quite unevenly roasted, especially the milk choc.
> 
> Sweet and raisin flavours in the raw crystals.
> Crisp biscuit flavour to the biscuit.
> Quite charred/burnt toast character to the choc malts. Simpsons choc (only one I tasted side by side but I'll fix that tomorrow) is a lot more of a dark/bitter choc/roast coffee kind of flavour.
> 
> Mostly promising in the raw material, will see how it all pans out in the fermentation.


----------



## Not For Horses

Probably a bit redundant now as I've moved away from the spec stuff for now. Maybe in a year or so I'll be getting back in to the spec grains but for now it is just base malts.


----------



## blekk

How are the malts coming along NFH? Looking forward to seeing these pop up


----------



## Not For Horses

Progressing slowly but surely. Small scale gas fired malt kilns are pretty rare as it turns out!
I've got some good people on the case though.


----------

